# Peter Dawson scotch whisky



## ajohn (Dec 27, 2008)

Need some help with this bottle.Found a Dawson 1897,Scottland,but no info on this bottle.?Maybe you chaps from across the pond?
 The base is embossed" P.DAWSON DUFFTOWN GLENLIVET  143"
 Applied lip,dark olive


----------



## ajohn (Dec 27, 2008)

Partial lable


----------



## ajohn (Dec 27, 2008)

Base. Please excuse my spelling today.


----------



## ajohn (Dec 27, 2008)

Lip


----------



## ajohn (Dec 28, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## capsoda (Dec 28, 2008)

Is it still in there??? [] Looks like a tooled top but it is most likely toc. It is a good scotch though. You can still get it.


----------



## TROG (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi,

 Is the date on the label as the bottle is definitely from around the 1900 - 1910 period. These bottles are relatively common here in Australia and would only bring around $5 - $10 but mainly as a tourist type bottle as there is very little demand for embossed based only bottles by collectors.

 David


----------

